# Field Archery etiquette question... if you robin-hood someone's arrow.



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hazards of the game.

we all know it could happen long before we shoot our first practice arrow. they make more every day.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

His tough luck, and if you want it you're allowed to keep it if yours sticks and stays in. It's courtesy to give him back the point if he wants it.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

If they don't like it when it happens, they can always shoot them in the 3-ring.

Hazard of the game.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Agreed! Had some one destroy an ACC on me a few weeks ago...mine was a good shot...his was better....tiny skinny shaft vs big ole fat things....he apologized..I laughed it off and gave him a pat on the back..I offered him the arrow...its part of the game....


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Replace arrow, no, buy him a beer , optional.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i dont care who's arrow it is, i aint replacin it. arrows are a disposable item. if you think your arrows are worth more than gold, you're in the wrong game and you have some serious object values issues. in the big picture of life, it's nothing. ive wasted more money on less returns per dollar spent in archery equipment.

you miss a target completely and lose an arrow.....how much different is that than getting one tubed? it's not. do you go and whine to the club about replacing it? good luck with that happenin.

you get to see a rare occurrence and you get the points. cherish the moment and laugh about it. take pics because you have no idea when or if it will happen again.


it's one of those venue characteristics i see from time to time. field guys love hearin stories of tubed arrows and all the different color combos guys come up with and 3D shooters cry a river about slappin arrows and scream holy hell if you have an arrow with black nocks and black fletching.

i might shoot some 3D next year with a really loud color and intentionally shoot in a bad spot just to draw everyone's aiming attention to my arrow. why? just to hear the whining.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Fishing lures*

shooting an arrow is alot like throwing a fishing lure you might get it back and you might not!!! most take it pretty good and offer to give you the arrow!


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats just part of the game, and its great when it happens. Thats just the fun of field archery. This year I had more people robin hood my arrows in 3d than in field go figure.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Yep, part of the game....

If I robin hood a friends arrow, not only do I NOT replace it, I rub it in for a while. Length of the rub depends on how much effect it is having.:tongue:


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

i did that one time a guy center shot the target perfect then i shot right down his arrow two beautiful shots bullzeye then we pulled it out as a hole and he pulled his end and said he wanted his arrow. kinda ruined the mood of our group.


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

If one of my arrows is robin hooded, and I have a camera along, I try to take their picture at the target and get a copy to them to go with the trophy arrows.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

i give them their insert and point back if possible but its my trophy.If its their first RH Ill take their pic at the target as well and get them a copy.


----------



## Old Crow (Oct 13, 2008)

If you want to keep your carbon run pin nocks


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

id probably offer him a beer or something, i doubt i would offer to replace it.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

1denogean said:


> i did that one time a guy center shot the target perfect then i shot right down his arrow two beautiful shots bullzeye then we pulled it out as a hole and he pulled his end and said he wanted his arrow. kinda ruined the mood of our group.


Now that's just downright BAD ediquette. Guess there's always one of them around somewhere.


----------

